# Clutch replacement



## rx007 (May 24, 2014)

has anyone on this forum ever done there own clutch on a 2004 6spd maxima? if so did you have to drop the whole sub-frame?

Thanks


----------



## rx007 (May 24, 2014)

to answer my own question....no you do not! did it last night...saved a huge amount of time.


----------



## mx9174 (May 28, 2014)

rx007 said:


> has anyone on this forum ever done there own clutch on a 2004 6spd maxima? if so did you have to drop the whole sub-frame?
> 
> Thanks


Exactly what was your clutch doing to verify that it was in fact the clutch? Dealing with it now


----------

